# Anybody got a Cub Cadet RER?



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

I have only seen two and have heard that they are pretty rare. If you have a Cub Cadet RER then post a pic and some info.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Okay I'll bite..whats a "Cub Cadet RER"


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Cub Cadet Rear Engine Rider.


----------



## 98Murray (May 1, 2011)

Heres a couple Cub Cadet RER (rear engine rider) Pic 1. Cub Cadet 830 Pic 2. 1989 Cub Cadet 804


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks FYI..matter fact there was on Ebay last week in April I notice..need some TLC.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

Were the rear engine Cadets made by Husky? I almost bought one from Sears, but got a call a week before taking possesion that the transmissions did not live up to the Craftsman standard, so they recalled mine before I got.. lucky me!

Bought my Cub Cadet two days later after getting my money refunded for the Sears mower.

Daniel


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

i had one and turned it into a go cart i belive it was a model 68 if i remember right . i got it from my uncle , there is a couple on craigs list in iowa


----------

